# NEEDING TO SELL Bottle Collectors items....



## Heavener (Sep 17, 2020)

I have several bottles that a newbie could start an entire collection or someone interested could add to their collection. 
This is available in Richmond Hill Ontario.  Pickup Sunday between 9:30am -1:30pm
Not sure yet, how much to ask- but it was my fathers and we need to move forward. Giving someone else joy, is okay with us.  Yes, 57 Crates!
Can  text me 416-660-1977 or email me for directions if interested. lynette@starcatchersdance.com


----------



## martyfoley (Sep 17, 2020)

Wow quite the collection!  I give your father a lot of credit for finding/digging all those!


----------



## yacorie (Sep 18, 2020)

You should check those fruit jars for rarities - even those bands and inserts are things people would want


----------



## Heavener (Sep 18, 2020)

martyfoley said:


> Wow quite the collection!  I give your father a lot of credit for finding/digging all those!


Thanks Marty.  
Someone is interested.  Any suggestion what I should ask?  There are 47 crates not 57.  Some mason jars etc.  (I'm doing this for my mother).  The crate is 1.00 and then I'm lost.  Any help from anyone would be great.  Even a low ball price to accept, I am happy to hear about. 
Thanks to all who answer.


----------



## Heavener (Sep 18, 2020)

yacorie said:


> You should check those fruit jars for rarities - even those bands and inserts are things people would want


Thanks - Any idea what I should ask for the lost or for any?  Totally out of my ballpark here. Again Hearing a low price is okay. Enjoyment is key.


----------



## martyfoley (Sep 18, 2020)

If I were selling them I would take my time and separate them.  One pile for those that do not have any embossing on them (no writing on them) and another pile that do have embossing on them.  Then I would take the ones that do have embossing and try to look them up somewhere on the internet or in bottle books.  Of course this would take a lot of time but there might be something of real interest/value in the latter group.  The lot doesn't appear to be that old (lots of screwtops) however there may be a few in there that may take a cork which if embossed may have some interest/value.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Heavener (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks so much!  Very kind of you.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 19, 2020)

I didn't see much of Value or Interest. I did see a Brown DAD'S Root Beer applied color label (acl) soda bottle that might have a $10 + Value, That crate may contain similar Bottles. Looks like lots of slick bottles with no names which have about no value or very little. If your asking $1.00 for each crate that's $47 just for the crates, which is a fair good deal in my opinion. I'd maybe ask addition $1.00 per crate for the bottles or $100 for them all, all crates & bottles. Just my opinion, some may think this is way to low or way to high? LEON.


----------



## gravydude (Sep 23, 2020)

I thought I had a bunch of bottles!?!


----------



## Palani (Sep 23, 2020)

Hard to say do some research. It will help you give a fare negotiable price.


----------

